# 3D Drumkonfigurator - wie anfangen?



## boehmi (19. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ein Kollege und ich haben den Plan einen Applet zu schreiben, 
mit dem sich Drummer ihre Schlagzeuge aller größeren Marken frei zusammenbasteln können.

Ähnlich wie hier:
Yamaha DRUMS.CONFIGURATOR
(Links auf Drumsets und dann "klicken sie hier um dieses Set zu ändern")

Mein Kollege würde die Modelle in Cinema 4D bzw. 3D Studio fertigen.

Zunächst einmal:
Haltet ihr das in Java als Applet für möglich?
Ich hab schon relativ viel Java Erfahrung aber 0 Ahnung von Grafikprogrammierung 

Könnt ihr mich vllt mit nützlichen Links oder Stichwörtern versorgen, denn ich weiß grad nich wie ich anfangen und wonach ich googlen soll.

Danke
Gruß,
Micha


----------



## Marco13 (19. Jan 2010)

boehmi hat gesagt.:


> Haltet ihr das in Java als Applet für möglich?



Meine Lieblingsantwort darauf: Man kann die Farbe von jedem einzelnen Pixel selbst bestimmen, und hat dabei die Auswahl aus 16 Millionen Farben. Es geht also. 

Aber ... stell' es dir nicht zu leicht vor.

Das schwierigste ist "das 3D an sich". Es gibt zwar JOGL oder Java3D (letzteres wäre für diesen Fall sicher angebrachter: Es geht ja nicht um aufwändigste Shader-Effekte, sondern um "einfache" Geometrien, und sowas wie OBJ-Loader sind bei Java3D gleich dabei). Allerdings kann es immer pfrimelig sein, sowas in einem _Applet_ zum Laufen zu bringen...


----------



## boehmi (20. Jan 2010)

Danke ich werd mir mal die Java 3d Doku reinziehen.

Was unterscheidet denn in diesem Zusammenhang ein Applet von einer normalen Anwendung?

Hast du vllt einen Link wo erklärt wird wie man solche 3ds Modelle importiert und mit Java 3d anzeigt?
Kann man auch mit 3ds gefertigte Animationen in Java abrufen?
Google fördert irgendwie nichts.

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jan 2010)

Ein Applet hat eingeschränkte Rechte, und ggf. müssen Bibliotheken nachgeladen werden. Bei Java3D dürfte es da aber weniger Schwierigkeiten geben als z.B. bei JOGL. Beispiele zum OBJ-Laden findet man doch... Java 3D's built in object loader to load a Lightwave file : Object VRML File3DJava ???:L


----------



## Evil-Devil (20. Jan 2010)

Wie wärs mit LWJGL oder JOGL? Beide bieten Applets zur 3D Darstellung an. Einziger Haken ist halt das man selbst mehr schreiben muss. Aber ich meine Slick und Co haben bereits eine gute Applet Unterstützung.


----------



## boehmi (27. Jan 2010)

Und was is eurer Meinung nach das beste Format um daraus Objekte zu importieren?


----------



## Marco13 (27. Jan 2010)

Das beste Format erhält man, indem man die ersten drei Buchstaben der besten Religion im Alphabet eine Stelle weiterschiebt.

:joke:

Am einfachsten für den Anfang ist wohl OBJ. Das kann praktisch JEDES 3D-Programm lesen und schreiben, und es ist so einfach, dass man mit 50 Zeilen auch mal selbst einen Parser dafür schreiben kann.

Hoffentlich gibt es keine Religion, die mit "Nai..." anfängt...


----------

